# Inc 2 not responding



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

Posted this on another forum but figure as many heads as I can get. I got a GN so the wife wanted to try tine Dinc2. She had a 1. Wiped CM from it. Installed Liquid. Great rom. Anyway. Two weeks later bootloop. I said no prob. I will handle it.. I will just nand back. Can't. I get the E:/cant mount /cache/recovery/command along with the logs. Ok. I will RUU. Got a stock image. It bypasses bootloader and gets stuck on boot. Says updating. Forever. Battery pull. Ok. I will use adb and try to push files to it. No go. Doesn't see the device. It will see it if its looping or if I am in recovery and I can restart the bootloader but once it gets to fastboot....won't see the device again. (edit, I can see the phone through adb in fastboot but if I push anything to it it says sent, ok....updating and hangs. 

Looking on the net I see tons of conflicting info so I decided to post up and see if anyone has ideas.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i know i am probably no help, but ive done something like this.. if you can get into recovery have you tried wiping all data and cache and dalvic? i bet you probably have but this is the only thing i can think of in these sort of situations... hopefully just a fresh wipe of everything could do the trick.. if not, maybe someone else on here can shed some light onto the situation.. good luck


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Does it charge okay with the usb cord? Could be a bad USB cord or port. Does the usb port seem loose. It should feel firm plugging it into it. So adb devices isn't recognizing the phone?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Always make sure too that the device shows up in device manager. Could eliminate some troubles by looking there too.


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

sjpritch25 said:


> Does it charge okay with the usb cord? Could be a bad USB cord or port. Does the usb port seem loose. It should feel firm plugging it into it. So adb devices isn't recognizing the phone?


Charges yes. I kind of though that the port felt iffy but I can get it to be seen in adb now. I used adb devices and nothing. Fastboot devices it does see it. When I tried to push a different recovery to it, it said sent but got stuck on updating. Cord is good. I tested by pushing CWM Touch to the GN.

Appreciate the tips guys!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

your best bet might be to take it into the store and play stupid...

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

sounds to me that it might be going bad.


----------



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm having the same issues. When I hold volume down with the power button to get into the recovery screen I can't get the volume up or down keys to do anything so I can't access recovery.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Make sure you have fastboot enabled in your settings. When you boot the phone pull the battery at the HTC splashscreen and the next time you boot up you will be in fastboot. Select reboot recovery to get in. Also, you could use adb fastboot to get into fastboot and select recovery that way too.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## joshhendry (Jul 15, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Make sure you have fastboot enabled in your settings. When you boot the phone pull the battery at the HTC splashscreen and the next time you boot up you will be in fastboot. Select reboot recovery to get in. Also, you could use adb fastboot to get into fastboot and select recovery that way too.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


This doesn't work for me. I'm stuck in a boot loop so I can't change or check setting on Fastboot either.


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

joshhendry said:


> This doesn't work for me. I'm stuck in a boot loop so I can't change or check setting on Fastboot either.


Same as me. Although I can get into fastboot. It just hangs if I try to do anything from there Tried RUU. Hangs. Tried update.zip. Hangs. Even tried GASP windows and running a rom update exe. It only sees the phone in fastboot and when it tries to reboot to bootloader it hangs.


----------

